# Wife could be spending 2 years in Jail



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

My wife could be spending 2 years in jail for bad Debts, personal and business. I have 2 young kids.. ive tried helping her out and just recently bailed her out with $15000. New cases and new problems keep popping up. Kids will suffer from there mother not being around but also kids can suffer if i take a loan to bail her out. Instead of investing money in property for the kids or there future, i might have to take a loan to bail her out. Even if i do take a loan, she still has so many other debts. Im just so confused, worried of the outcome, kids future and the unknown.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Do not bail her out....especially at the cost of your children. Be the best parent you can be. The kids are going to need you more than ever. 

Visit a divorce attorney to find out what your options are, and what this issue will do to marital property/finances/division. 

Arm yourself with the legal knowledge that you need. Not her attorney, a divorce attorney. One who will look out for you and the kids!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You don't go to jail for bad debts unless there was fraud involved. Did she knowingly write bad checks or defraud people of money?

What is your age, hers, and how long have you been married? And are the two kids yours alone or hers too?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes you need an attorney.

in some states, countries, i believe the debt accumulated during marriage is a joint debt, even if the debts were singed in her name only.

i am certainly no expert, but usually bad debts are a civil matter and can result in seizure of property, garnishment of wages, et., not jail, unless
she violated criminal law by passing bad checks and the like. who told you she could go to jail?
does she have an attorney?

in any case, you need to protect yourself and and the kids. if you can't afford an attorney, many jurisdictions have free or legal council on a scale.

good luck to you and your wife. what an awful situation.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Where we live, cheques are main financial tool. When taking a loan or business dealings a guarantee cheque is written, for everything. There is no fraud involved. If a project or 1 month rent goes wrong the cheques can be deposited.
She has gotten herself in too deep. My kids are just 11 and 10.. we are both 38 years old.. i cant abondon her in this difficult time and i also no longer can take getting involved with her problems, instead of moving forward, its moving backwards with her. Its such an awful and terrible situation. Divorse her is out of question and legally im not obliged to pay her debts.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Guess this would give you plenty of time to bang your sister in law now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Regarding my sis in law.. thats over.. what does this have to do with this post. People move on.. seems like u get stuck in the past.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Gooch78 said:


> Regarding my sis in law.. thats over.. what does this have to do with this post. People move on.. seems like u get stuck in the past.


You posted that less than 3 months ago...I hardly think that has been resolved within the time frame that your current issue you posted as come to surface...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> Guess this would give you plenty of time to bang your sister in law now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Snap!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

pidge70 said:


> Guess this would give you plenty of time to bang your sister in law now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for reminding me @pidge70 that I should check for other threads (17 in this case) before investing time. I'm out.


----------

